# My hand planes



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

This is only a sample, however some of my favorites. Ill post all the pictures and then underneath tell you what your looking at. Let me know what you think. All are for sale as well. 

NO.1~ Ohio tool CO. #84 dado plane I believe. Rosewood knobs. Beautiful
NO.2~ Another picture of the Ohio tool CO. #84 
NO.3~ my Bailey collection #3-4-5-6. 
NO.4~ side angel of the baileys
NO.5~ this is my bailey #4 perfect condition. Have you ever seen a cleaner bailey before??
NO.6~ Ohio tool CO. #30 transitional plane. This is cool cause Ohio tool didn't do a lot in the transitional field
NO.7~ the marking on the #30 it says Ohio tool co. Auburn NY which I think is cool as heck!
NO.8~ another view on the Ohio tool co
NO.9~ 3 DR. Barton's he made mid 1800s late 1800s these are his older ones. I have 10 different planes from him bought them all at once
NO.10~ this behemoth is a Ohio tool CO. #21 I have 3 of them. And like them a lot
NO.11~ another view of the #21
NO.12~ took a chance on this. Bought it online for $5 it is a Sandusky took CO. #46 if you know anything about it let me know please! I love the patina on it!
NO.13~ Mid 1800s wedge plow plane. Made by J.soule, N. Lisbon. This is cool cause the auction I was me and one other guy were buying the planes. Well he pissed me off cause he kept bidding me up so he went to the bathroom and I stole it for $10 
NO.14~ DOUBLE RAZEE!!!!!! DOUBLE RAZEE!!!! Need I say more... However if you have any info on it id love to know
NO.15~ my Stanley #113 $25 the most I've ever paid for a plane
NO.16~ 2 block planes. One DR. Barton the other Ohio tool CO.
NO.17~ huge cherry plane I think this is user made. No marks on it. Buck Bros blade
NO.18~ another view of the user made
NO.19~ Siegley #7 my brother (12) was at an auction with my dad. He likes to do the stuff I do. And he bought this plane on a whim. Only because it was a plane when he got home I
Looked it I've and realized that it was cool! 
NO.20~ the cap on the siegley I think it looks really neat!
NO.21~ the bottom of the #7
WOW! That was a lot of typing! I hope you take the time to look them over and tell me what you think! Ill answer any questions you have. Like I said this is all but a sample. Had I taken every one I would be here for days. Some of them I just don't think are worth it. I have a couple Stanley #27 transitional but those are common. And a lot more but these are my favorites. Thanks guys!!
~Josh


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

impressive lot of planes!

out of curiosity, what would you want for the No.5 and No.15


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Wema826 said:


> impressive lot of planes!
> 
> out of curiosity, what would you want for the No.5 and No.15


Thank you! I'm assuming your talking about the bailey #5 and I'm not sure what the #15 is why picture number? And hmm isn't in the best shape so I wouldent be asking top dollar for it. Make an offer see what we can do. No reasonable offer refused


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Wema826 said:


> impressive lot of planes!
> 
> out of curiosity, what would you want for the No.5 and No.15


I apologize. Just realized u were talking picture numbers. Hold on


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Wema826 said:


> impressive lot of planes!
> 
> out of curiosity, what would you want for the No.5 and No.15


That bailey is in amazing shape. I meen for real. I have never seen a plane so clean before. I put some more pictures on here for you. As for that #113 it's my baby. But if the price is right if let her move on. Just throw me an offer. I won't be upset or anything.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for the long delay in replying, I had forgotten that I had posted. And your right, that smoother is in top condition! I will PM you with an offer here in the next couple days. I have to get the bosses (the wife) approval first!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Wema826 said:


> Sorry for the long delay in replying, I had forgotten that I had posted. And your right, that smoother is in top condition! I will PM you with an offer here in the next couple days. I have to get the bosses (the wife) approval first!


Haha not a problem


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have both an ohio Tool Co. plane and a Sandusky Tool Co. plane. The Sandusky plane is a razee, it was 16" when I got it, but so badly warped that I cut 2" off each end and ½" off the bottom, and put a new sole on it.The two companies both operated in Ohio and W. New York, and if I remember correctly, one bought the other about 1890, and continued to make planes until about 1920. I'm pretty sure they imported the irons, possibly from England. At any rate, the blades on the two wooden planes I have are identical except for the branding. Looking at your transitional, it is so identical to my Stanley #26 trannie, that I think they must have bought the metal parts from Stanley. Stanley did make planes for other brands.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> I have both an ohio Tool Co. plane and a Sandusky Tool Co. plane. The Sandusky plane is a razee, it was 16" when I got it, but so badly warped that I cut 2" off each end and ½" off the bottom, and put a new sole on it.The two companies both operated in Ohio and W. New York, and if I remember correctly, one bought the other about 1890, and continued to make planes until about 1920. I'm pretty sure they imported the irons, possibly from England. At any rate, the blades on the two wooden planes I have are identical except for the branding. Looking at your transitional, it is so identical to my Stanley #26 trannie, that I think they must have bought the metal parts from Stanley. Stanley did make planes for other brands.


Wow great info! I consider myself a knowledgable person on Ohio tool co. It was the first plane I ever bought Ohio tool stopped working after there company burned down.. Sandusky then basically took over.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Wow great info! I consider myself a knowledgable person on Ohio tool co. It was the first plane I ever bought Ohio tool stopped working after there company burned down.. Sandusky then basically took over.


I may have already posted this and I opologize if I did, but here is some more Ohio tools history, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/some-ohio-tools-history/

I've never seen evidence that Sandusky took over Ohio tools, and if you have a reference I'd love to read it. I started a collection of the Ohio bench planes. I won't sell a wooden Ohio tools plane, and I have a few, but I don't try to track them down either.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> I may have already posted this and I opologize if I did, but here is some more Ohio tools history, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/some-ohio-tools-history/
> 
> I've never seen evidence that Sandusky took over Ohio tools, and if you have a reference I'd love to read it. I started a collection of the Ohio bench planes. I won't sell a wooden Ohio tools plane, and I have a few, but I don't try to track them down either.


It wasn't so much that Sandusky took over it was that in 1920 Ohio tool burned down and never came back so Sandusky basically became the major plane maker. Before Ohio tool was much more popular then Sandusky. I love Ohio tool planes. The history is wonderful. You know all of them are pre 1920 and they used prison labor early on so it's net to know that the plane u have might have been made in a prison. Thanks for that website ill chek it out later. I'm in school right now. Have a good day!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

My mistake! It was the _Auburn_ Tool Co. that merged with Ohio. Now I'll have to go out into the freezing cold and see whether that other plane is actually an Auburn, not a Sandusky. It's cold out there!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> My mistake! It was the Auburn Tool Co. that merged with Ohio. Now I'll have to go out into the freezing cold and see whether that other plane is actually an Auburn, not a Sandusky. It's cold out there!


Yaaa your right. Lol have fun!!


----------



## Cherokee5975 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just bought an Ohio tool co plane #26 in good condition. What's it worth?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Cherokee5975 said:


> I just bought an Ohio tool co plane #26 in good condition. What's it worth?


i'll assume since its 26"its a transitional. In good shape I would say maybe $20 - $30.

Pictures would help.


----------

